# Gloves Or Barehand



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 8, 2016)

simple question...


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 8, 2016)

For quick welding jobs, I seldom wear gloves.  When I have a substantial amount of welding, I'll put the gloves on.  I can remember many years ago welding in a Tee shirt on a hot summer day.At the end of the day, I had a bright red triangular patch on the inside of my elbow.  Most of the arm had been shielded by my forearm flipping the helmet up and down.   There was also a bright red belly from the uv going through the sweat soaked Tee shirt.   Since then, I always wear a long sleeved shirt for welding. 

On another note, about that same time I developed the practice of wearing my jeans outside my boots instead of tucked in.  Cutting steel with a torch will teach you that lesson very quickly.


----------



## dlane (Jul 8, 2016)

Usually on one hand , the one not holding the stinger.
No flip flops


----------



## kvt (Jul 8, 2016)

After a few minor burns I started wearing gloves more especially if doing overhead.   Getting sparks behind the watch band is not fun.


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 8, 2016)

I always wear gloves and a long sleeve welding jacket.  I do mostly TIG welding.  Due to the lack of smoke in TIG welding there is much more UV geting out and much more chance of a "sunburn" with it than stick.  Also keeps burns down a bit.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 8, 2016)

TIG, hated gloves, always wore them. usually had a triangle of burn a the base of my throat. Its been a while, though.


----------



## Steve M (Jul 8, 2016)

Speaking as one who has left a bunch of skin at the dermatologist from skin cancers, any UV needs to be kept at the door.  Sunburns are the starting point for skin cancer.  Also learned that wearing sandals while turning on the lathe isn't so smart either.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 8, 2016)

When I gas weld, usually no gloves unless it is a large joint (seldom). TIG always, for the above reasons, primarily UV protection. Stick, always, ready to grab the hot whatever and manipulate it. Just an old habit. (and UV), Gas burning, left hand only. That glove shields from the heat, and leaves the operating hand (I'm a rightie) free and sensitive to torch movement. MIG, mixed....left hand only most of the time same reasons as gas burning, but if I'm at it all day, or the work has to Be moved.....I'll wear both. I'd say on average, more often than not, but not always on both hands.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 8, 2016)

speaking of flip flops...i have my leg boot...noticed a few holes one day...good thing i missed...i wouldn't have felt a thing


----------



## Randall Marx (Jul 18, 2016)

I got tired a few years ago of burning and peeling skin from welding, so I now ALWAYS wear gloves and long sleeves. I also got tired of burning the laces off of my work boots (more from torch cutting than welding) and went to slip-on steel-toe leather boots.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jul 18, 2016)

Also, absolutely zero synthetic material...cotton, wool, and leather when welding. Learned that lesson about 14 years ago!


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 18, 2016)

I wear them most of the time. Light ones for mig, unless it's long continuous welds on heavier material, heavier ones for stick as that usually on 1/4" and thicker and running pretty large rod and high amperage. I think the worst is getting it in the ear, sparks and slag that is. Mike


----------



## kvt (Jul 18, 2016)

Don't know if I have to worry about getting the stuff down the ear any more have in ear hearing aids.   But that may not agree with them either.
Welding over head,  Make sure the gloves go over the sleeves and do not let sparks and slag get behind the watch or down the sleeves.    Ouch leave a nasty scar.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 18, 2016)

i always were gloves when welding, scarfing or cutting with flames, even for small jobs.


----------



## TommyD (Jul 18, 2016)

Leather glove all the time. I too have issies with skin cancer, my arms bear the brunt of it, from all my exposure from sun and stick welding over the years. Long sleeves about 80% of the time


----------



## GarageGuy (Aug 8, 2016)

I *always* wear gloves.  A good pair of fine leather TIG gloves allow for good dexterity and tactile feel.  My favorites are the Lincoln kidskin TIG gloves.  You can pick up 1/16" welding rods on a flat surface.  They're less than $20 on eBay.  I have split leather welding sleeves ($12), an Indura welding shirt ($24), a 3M Speedglass welding helmet (used $100), fiberglass TIG finger ($10), etc.  I use whatever is needed for any particular job.  Decent protective wear is so cheap, (IMHO) it is foolish not to use it.


----------



## Smithdoor (Aug 8, 2016)

I have use gloves since the 60's
Use a leather coat by 1970 even in 110 F days
Below is photo of welding coat,  leather hood from the 70's and , gloves from 2000's. The welder is less than 30 days old

But I have some welder come in with short pants and weld Note: After that day they were *off for 3 or 4 days with burned legs*
One even try using welding googles for tack welding *Note: He look like red raccoon*

If you are doing very heavy welding a welder need a asbestos gloves  (Today AKA High Temperature Heat Resistant Mittens)

Dave



ys


----------



## Riotwarrior (Aug 12, 2016)

Wow I am  absurdly stupid...and tough I guess....

****e...I weld in shorts and boots not tied up...catch dingle berries all the time...no gloves short sleeves or no shirt...both stick a d mig and plasma cut..as well as grind and oxy acet.

I do own very good masks face shikeds ear muffs etc...wear them all the time.

Sometimes if going to be heacy weld day...shorts under coveralls and I may tie boots.

Gloves...just a thin pair for dexterity....sometimes...not frequent...

Like its said...if yer gonna be stupid better be tough...


----------



## Smithdoor (Aug 12, 2016)

I have found that if weld and any skin sees the light welder it will be burn worse that a sun burn
Before I was 18 I learn this the hard way now all leather even in 110 DEG  day. My welding hood  did not cover all of my neck bad day. 

Dave





Riotwarrior said:


> Wow I am  absurdly stupid...and tough I guess....
> 
> ****e...I weld in shorts and boots not tied up...catch dingle berries all the time...no gloves short sleeves or no shirt...both stick a d mig and plasma cut..as well as grind and oxy acet.
> 
> ...


----------

